# Young Black Locust



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

If they are like the ones we have in California you can dig them up when they go dormant for winter.

Ernie


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I think you can dig them any time -- ever try to kill one?


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

I waited for my basswod to go dormant before digging it up to transplant. Will do the same for the locust this fall. Since the Basswod is doing so well...Rick


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm with Honeyman on this, black locust is like a catalpa tree i think you could plant them in a highway and they would make it.. Jack


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:doh:Yep I have seen them used for fence post and they would grow


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard you could stick cuttings in the ground to grow them, tried it and some died right off, a few hung on for the summer but all died over winter.


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

Don't try to move the tree now. We are heading into the hottest part of summer, with the most stress to any tree. It may survive, but it would most likely loose a lot of branches, maybe parts of the crown. In future years a new leader would grow, but the tree would forever be weak and susceptible to storms. Wait until September or October, it will have a much better chance to continue growing next spring. Plus it will be qa lot cooler doing the actual move...


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

I cut a bunch for fence post last winter, stacked them to dry, and went out a few weeks ago to use them and they were all blooming.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> ...ever try to kill one?


I did. Had an old rotten/hollow one cut down. Then I went away on vacation for two weeks. When I got back, there were 200 baby black locust trees all over the yard. I could not stop them from sprouting until I picked one and let it grow.


----------

